# Wanted: Jun 20/21 driving distance from Vegas



## VegasBella (May 5, 2015)

Considering renting something for the week of June 20/21 - June 27/28. It needs to be within driving distance from Las Vegas, preferably coastal southern California. Needs to be some place that's kid-friendly. Only need a studio for me and my young son but a 1 bedroom would be great too.

Yes, I know that Summer in So Cal usually goes for more than $700/week so I'm just putting this out there in case someone has something.


----------



## dadof2boys (May 10, 2015)

I rent from a guy who owns Welk points. He is very reasonable. I think if you were to do a Sunday-Friday stay at the Welk Escondido location you would hit the price point and location. It's about 25 minutes to downtown San Diego, 25 minutes to Legoland and the beaches. The resort also has splash pads and water slides. Let me know and I can send you his email. I actually think I found his info on this forum.


----------

